# Is there a way to set up Sibelius to avoid note collisions with dynamic markings?



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

Is there a way to set up Sibelius to avoid note collisions with dynamic markings?

I know Finale has an option where you can say that a dynamic marking will always be x amount below a note head *AND* no closer than x amount to the bottom of the staff. 

What's the "best" setting for Sibelius. Whenever I have low notes in the staff (a few ledger lines below the staff) Sibelius often puts the dynamic markings on top of the note and not below it.

Any ideas?

Thanks

T


----------



## mathis (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to set up Sibelius to aviod note collisions with dynamic markings?*

Good one. Yes, there's lot's of position changes by hand necessary...


----------



## Daryl (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to set up Sibelius to aviod note collisions with dynamic markings?*

There's no automatic way of doing it, but you can always change the default position to a lower one if you like. What you can also do is enter your notes (no correcting of positions of dynamics) and when you finish change the default position, select all dynamics for that instrument and reset position )Ctrl/Shift/P). This will move all the dynamics lower or higher, depending on the default used.

D


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to set up Sibelius to aviod note collisions with dynamic markings?*



Daryl @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> There's no automatic way of doing it, but you can always change the default position to a lower one if you like. What you can also do is enter your notes (no correcting of positions of dynamics) and when you finish change the default position, select all dynamics for that instrument and reset position )Ctrl/Shift/P). This will move all the dynamics lower or higher, depending on the default used.
> 
> D



Darn.... I don't know how useful that will be when trying to put (say) mf markings vertically down an entire tutti score or system. It would seem Finale's solution is a pretty good one.

We should put in a feature request.

T


----------



## mathis (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to set up Sibelius to aviod note collisions with dynamic markings?*

For moving dynamic markings of the whole score you could also filter "advanced" all the dynamic markings and then move them all at once with the arrow keys.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to set up Sibelius to aviod note collisions with dynamic markings?*

..........


----------



## Thonex (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to set up Sibelius to aviod note collisions with dynamic markings?*

Thanks Scott. Great info there.  

Being fairly new to Sibelius, I didn't know about the shift-alt-D command.. I'll have to try that out.

I tend to import orchestral midi files into sibelius after my midi mock-up is complete... and I'm guessing I'm not alone in this work methodolgy. What I find particularily annoying with Sibelius is... if I want to make a tutti dynamic (say fff on all parts vertically on a score) then it's a real pain in the ass because of collisions.

I'm guessing it shouldn't be too hard for Sibelius to include that 1 other preference "How much below the note do you want the Dynamics".

It's a drag (pun intended) when the dynamic collides with a not and you have to zoom in realy realy close in order to be able to select the dynamic without selecting the note.

Maybe we should al send them an email  

T


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to set up Sibelius to aviod note collisions with dynamic markings?*

..........


----------



## Thonex (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to set up Sibelius to aviod note collisions with dynamic markings?*



Scott Rogers @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> 3) If you already have a line and its dynamics notated in multiple staves and you then decide that the notes need to be lower to the point where again you end up with note-dynamic collisions, perform another contiguous or non-contiguous bar selection and use the shortcut for selecting only dynamics (shift-option-D on Mac or shift-alt-D on Windows), then globally move those dynamics with the arrow keys.



I just tried this.... this is HUGE... and I don't know how I ever missed this... I feel like such a nube. This _ almost _makes up for the lack of "How much below the note do you want the Dynamics" option.


----------



## sbkp (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to set up Sibelius to aviod note collisions with dynamic markings?*

Nice! Time to look in the rest of the Edit > Filter menu, I guess, too!


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 16, 2006)

..........


----------

